# Addicted !



## Courtland (Jan 16, 2019)

Everyone in wood barter should have there living room look like this at one point or another! New grinder wit an 80 grit and 350 grit 2 inch cbn wheels and lots and lots of wood just got delivered mostly today witch is why they are not in my garage but most of the wood came from mike and all the wood came from wood barter ! Gotta love it and honestly I have another package from mike in the way! I should have video taped my wife walking in the door!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2019)

Do NOT tell her it was from me.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 16, 2019)

Cat and Dog are happy too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 16, 2019)

Ah man it was pretty funny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Ah man it was pretty funny


Yer still talking so it must not have been bad

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 16, 2019)

No she gets it just enough that she excepts it but is not like super happy either but I haven’t lost any money so far from buying wood except for one piece I have made I have kept everything else has sold so she know that even tho it looks like a lot and was a lot of money I hope to get it back and have so far as soon as I do not I’m sure things will be a little different she is pretty talented in certain Hobby’s and things so she gets the hole passion and that I love doing it so like you have said mike that you are lucky I too am lucky !!!!and I hopefully I say lucky ha I hope I used enough periods and commas etc for everyone lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2019)

Yep- I am lucky- not only does she put up with me but she loves me... has for 22 yrs....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

